# WTB Omega F300hz cone



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Looking for an Omega F300hz cone watch, in good condition. Have a Deep Blue Sun Diver II which could be used as a partial trade, or/and any of the watches I have listed in the sale section. Or cash depending on price.

Thanks in advance,

Richy


----------

